# + فهرس الترانيم



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2008)

*+ فهرس الترانيم (oesi_no و ginajoojoo و ضعفي)*

:new5:​ 
منذ فترة طويلة تراودني فكرة عمل فهرس أبجدي لترانيم المنتدى لسهولة الوصول لأي ترنيمة. لكن الطموح أخدني ان اعمل فهرس ابجدي لكل الترانيم التي يمكنني الحصول عليها. 
واتمنى ان أضع لكل ترنيمة الأتي:
1- كلمات الترنيمة
2- الترنيمة Audio (بأصوات مختلفة لو متوفر)
3- الترنيمة PowerPoint (تصميمات مختلفة لو متوفر)​ 
موضوع مش سهل ولكن "أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني". 
بعد اذنكم سوف اغلق الموضوع حتى لا تضيع الترانيم وسط المداخلات.
طبعاً سأحتاج مساعدة اخوتي في المنتدى لأتمام هذا المشروع لكن مش عارف ننظم الموضوع ده ازي. ممكن نعمل موضوع موازي لهذا الموضوع لوضع الأقتراحات واللنكات. يلا نبدأ... وطريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة. صلوا من أجلي​ 
*تنوية: أحب ان أشكر أخوتي الذين بدونهم لن ينجح هذا العمل والذين يعملون في الخفاء ويقومون بمعظم العمل وهم oesi_no وginajoojoo* 

*+ جاري وضع كلمات الترانيم بواسطة ginajoojoo على الموقع الأتي للوصول المباشر لها. http://fehreseltranem.blogspot.com/*

*+ جاري وضع الترانيم على سيرفر المنتدى بواسطة مشرفنا الغالي oesi_no*


*أ*​ 
*ب*​ 
*ت*​ 
*ث*​ 
*ج*​ 
*ح*​ 
*خ*​ 
*د*​ 
*ذ*​ 
*ر*​ 
*ز*​ 
*س*​ 
*ش*​ 
*ص*​ 
*ض*​ 
*ط*​ 
*ظ*​ 
*ع*​ 
*غ*​ 
*ف*​ 
*ق*​ 
*ك*​ 
*ل*​ 
*م*​ 
*ن*​ 
*هـ*​ 
*و*​ 
*ي*​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: أ*

*أ

*ابانا الذي في السما
ابانا كم نحن نحبك
ابانا نحبك
ابتدى بالشكر
ابتهاج فرح
ابداً ما بيبقاش العيد
ابى ضللت
اتعب كتير
اتكل عليك
اتى اليك يا يسوعى
اتى اليك يافادى حياتى
اتينا اليك نلتمس وجهك
اتينا بانكسار
اثق يا سيدى
اجذبني إليك
أحبك إذ احببتني
أحبك إذ قد سمعت صلاتي
احبك اعبدك
احبك ربي يسوع
احبك فحبك
احبك لانك احببت اولاً
احبك معنى كل وجود
أحبك نفسي تهتف ليك
احتاجك يا سيدي
احفظني في رضاك
احلى ما فى حياتى انت
احمدك من كل قلبي
احمدك يا رب بين الشعوب
احنا ليك
اختبرنى يا الله
اخترتنى
اخرستوس انستى
ادخل لقدسك أترجى وجهك
ادنو إليك ارتاح
ادي حياتنا يا رب أمامك
اذ دخلت قدسك
اراك إلهى أراك
ارجوك يا بنى تعال
ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا
اركض اليك ايها الحبيب
أروح لمين غيرك
اريد ان ابصر قوتك
ازاى يا ربى حنانك
اسجد امامك
اسجد فى خشوع
اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك
اسمع صراخى يا سيدى
اسمك ربى
اشتاق إليك
اشدو لك ايها الفادى
اشدو للملك
اشرق بمجدك
أطلب وجهك
اعبدك ربى القدير
اعطى فرحا لنفوسنا
أغلق الباب وحاجج
افراحنا بيك
افرح يسوع حررنى
افرحى يا نفسى
افكاري عندك مكشوفة
اقف بين الجموع
اكرام ومجد وعز
الا تعود فتحيينا
الأرض دي ملكك
الآيات والعجائب
الرب راعى
الرب ساكن جوه قلبي
الرب عال فوق الجبال
الرب عزي وترسي
الرب لى راعى
الرب نور لى
الرب هو الله
الرب هو الملك القدير
الرب يبنى كنيسته
العالم عطاياه وقتية
الق على الرب همك
القادر أن يفعل
الله الذى لنا
الله انت خلاصى
الله هو أبويا
الله وصاني
الله يرعانى
اللي بيعزيني
المؤمن الأمين
المركب أهى جت
اله الحب نجاني
اله المجد ملكي رب الحياة
الهنا حاضر وسطينا
الهي الهي
الهي حي مش بين الأموات
الهى يسوع
الو الو الو
الى بئر السامرة
ام حنون
اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك
امسك يا رب ايدى
أمسك يدى و قدنى
امور الله عجيبة
ان أحيا مع المسيح
ان اسمه يسوع
ان اشتياق القلب زاد
ان أنسى من أمى الحنون
ان فاض قلبى بالسلام
ان فاض من قلبي نبع
إن كانت حولي تجارب وآلام
ان كنت تحب يسوع
ان لم تبنى انت البيت
انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر
انا اناء
انا باخضع ليك
انا باسجد عندك
انا باشهد عن إلهي
انا باطلب لمسة
انا باطلب مجدك
انا بيك خطاياي مغفورة
انا جاى لإله الحب
انا جاى ومسنود
انا جايلك انا راجع ليك
انا جايلك قلبى ذليل
انا جندي
انا جيت سلمتك قلبي
انا جيت علشانك
انا شايفك بعيون إيماني
انا صابر ليك
انا عايزك انت
انا عايش متشال على كفك
اناعمري ما هنت عليك
انا عندى فرح
انا عندي قوة
انا فرحان
انا قلبي يسجد لجلالك
انا لست احتسب لشئ
انا لست أشبع من حبيبي
انا ماشي و لي معاك
انا ماشي وعارف اني معاك
انا ماشى ونورك قدامى
انا محتاج لمسة روحك
انا مستنيك يا إلهي
انا مش وحيد
انا مطمئن وانا وياه
انا ملك الفادي
انا ميم
انا هارفع قلبى إليك
انا هافرح بيك
انا هستناك
انا هو الطريق
انا واثق في رعايتك
انا يكفيني
انت ابويا انت إلهي
انت ابويا خبز حياتي
انت اغلى ما في حياتي
انت الاعلى يا يسوع
انت اللحن
انت اللى فديتنى
انت المالك الوحيد
انت اله المستحيلات
انت تحطم القيــود
انت ربي السامري
انت عظيم
انت قائدنا يسوع البار
انت قدوس
انت كل مبتغاى
انت لي المن
انت مالك عمري
انت مريحي انت دوائي
انت مش للذكريات
انت ملك المجد
انت مليكنا
انت هدف أهداف العمر
انت هو الرب
انت يا ربى فيك كفايتنا
انتظرك
انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
انشد نشيد الحرية
انظرإلى طير السماء
اننى أسبى بحـب جارف
اننى ربى عارف ذنبى
اني أحب الرب
انى لرافع
اهديك كل المجد
اوصنا اوصنا فى الأعالى
اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك
اوعى تكون مشغول
اوعى تنسى إني معاك
أى طفل
ايا رب ان شئت ترسلنى
ايا مؤمنون الا تصحبونا
ايامنا على الارض ظل
ايماني بأنك تغني حياتي
ايماني بيك حقيقة
اين أنت يا ربى
ايها الرب تعال وأصنع
ايها السيد
ايها الفخارى الأعظم
ايها القدوس يا رب الحياة​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ب*

ب​ 
بارفع اسم إلهى
بارفع ذبيحتي بفرح
باركى يا نفسى الرب وكل ما فى باطنى
باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته
باسبحك ربى يسوع
باعترف قدامك
بالأحضان الأبوية
بـالـدمـوع يا رب كلمتك
باللحن مع الأشعار
بالنعمة والقصد
بحبه يسوع قد أنقذني
بحر محبة الفادي
برغم الغيمة
بره القلب يارب أنا شفتك
بره بيتى
بشوق وحنين
بقربك يا حبيبى يسوع
بقوة لإسم يسوع
بللت فراشي
بمراحم الرب اغنى
بنحبك نسجد ليك
بنحط حياتنا قدامك
بيك أفراحي ابتدأت
بين يديك الحانية​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ت*

*ت*​ 
تحت الصليب
ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم
ترنيمتى إليك ربى
تسبيح للرب
تسبيح يعلالك
تسبيح يغمر أراضينا
تسبيحك يملا الكون
تعال بيننا أقـم عندنا
تعال يا فادينا
تعال يا يسوع بيتنا
تعالوا يا تعابى
تعالى يا ربي بروحك
تليفون السما​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ث*

*ث*​ 
ثبت أنظارك فيه​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ج*

*ج*​ 
جاي ادعيك لفرح فى سمايا
جاى بذبيحة حمد
جاي وبسلم قلبي ياربي
جايلك يا يسوع مشتاق أتغير
جايين و بصرخة قلب
جايين يا أبانا
جراح حبيبي
جعلت الرب أمامي
جمعنا شوق واحد إليك
جوعنى ليك
جوه في قلبي
جيت لك وأنا مديون​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ح*

*ح*​ 
حاجتي دوماً إليك
حبك يا الهى سبانى
حبك يا رب نوري
حبه يسوع قد انقذني
حبيبي أيا
حتى ارى دواما
حتى لحد ما شعري يشيب
حتى يترأف علينا
حريص على مجدك
حقك ده فى اراضينا
حلو وطيب وحنين
حنانك يا رب الأكوان
حولن عيني ربي​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: خ*

*خ*​ 
خدنا على جبل عالي
خلني قرب الصليب​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: د*

*د*​ 
دايماً بتخبينى
دايماً بتسألنى أد ايه
دعوا الأولاد
دقـى دقـى يـا أجــراس
دم يسوع غالى وثمين
دمي الثمين
دوبى دوبى
دورت كتير عليك
دوسى يا نفسى بعز​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ذ*

*ذ*​ 
ذخائر الظلمة
ذكصولوجية للعذراء مريم
ذكصولوجية للانبا موسى
ذمبى عميق
ذنبه ايه
ذوكصابتري​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ر*

*ر*​ 
راجع ليك
راحتى يارب حقا
رب النعمة
ربنـا ربنـا جـه علشـانـا ربـنـا
ربى اجعلنى اشبه
ربى اداني فرحة في قلبي
ربى انا عايز أرنم ليك
ربى تسبيح قلبى
ربي حبيبي
ربى حياتى تحلو بحبك
ربى خيرك ورحمة
ربى راعى وسلامى
ربى قد صرت حبيبى
ربى نور بنورك فى
ربى يسوع الغالى
ربي بيعلمني
ربي يسوع علمني
ربي يسوع نسجد لك
رحلة جميلة و يا يسوع
رحمة كثيراً إرحمني
رحمتك أفضل من الحياة
ردد لي وعودك
رسالة أعطيتنى
رغم القيود
روح الله القدوس
روح الله ندعوك​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ز*

*ز*​ 
زي العشار
زيّك مين وعده أمين​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: س*

*س*

 سأشدو حباً
سأعيش العمر كارزا
سأفوز بحبك سأفوز
سألوذ بحضنك
سامحنا يا فادينا
سد علينا الآن
سد يا يسوع
سلام يسود حياتى
سلامك فاق العقول
سلمت امرى فى يديك
سلمت قلبى
سلمت نفسـى فــى يديك
سنين طويلة مضت
سوف أدخل أبوابك
سوف أقودكم بالفرح
سيدي أيا حبيب
سيدى نفسى لديك
سيدي يا مبهج النفوس​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ش*

*ش*

شئ يطمننا
شايف نور الشمس
شايفينك وأنت بتمشي يا رب
شايلك في قلبي
شرفتنى
شعب المسيح يرنم
شعبك يعلن بيك إيمانه
شكرا لله الذي يقودنا
شكراً شكراً يا فادينا
شكراً ليك على الحرية​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ص*

*ص*

صدق إني كتير حبيتك
صـوتـه الحـلـو أتانـي
صمت لا أفتح فمي
صممت أذناي
صوت حبيبي فوق الجبال​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ض*

*ض*

ضع فى قلبى حباً
ضعفى مين يحس بيه​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ط*

*ط*

طـال انتظــاري إلـيـه
طوباكي يا مريم
طول ما الشمس فيها نور​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ظ*

*ظ
*
ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ
ظهرت ام النور​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ع*

*ع*

ع الهدف الواحد اتجمعنا
عابرين دايسين
عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
عالى لفوق
عايز أقضي حياتي في قربك
عايزين يا رب نكون
علشان إيدك دايما جنبى
علمنى انتظرك يارب
علمنى كيف أصلى
علوت جداً أيها الرب الإله
عمرى ما دقت سعادة
عند شق الفجـر بـاكر
عندى حكاية
عنوان سكنى فى ستره
عنى قضى​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: غ*

*غ*

غربتنا يا رب طالت
غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب
غنوا ورنموا​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ف*

*ف*

فرحا افرح بالرب
فرحة قلبي فيك إلهي
فرحت قلبي يوم ما قابلتك
فرحى فيك لا ينتهى
فض في قلبي
فكرت اروح المذود
في أحضان كنيستك
في اسم ربنا يسوع
في برية الفتور
في ضيقي دعوتك
فى ظل حمايتك
في فرحي أراك
في كل عيد ميلاد
في كل يوم
في كنيستى ألحان
فى محضرك مد أيديك
فــى مـذود البقر
في وقت ضعفى
في يوم عند الشروق
في يوم مريت على
فيك يا كل الأمانى​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ق*

*ق*

قاللى الشيطان خطاياك
قام المسيح
قـام حقاً
قد علمت
قد فتحت الباب
قد مات بالصليب
قدام حاجات
قدوس قدوس قدوس
قربك سيدي
قصة الحب العجيب
قل كلمة
قلب يسوع بالحب نادالك
قلبآ نقيآ
قلبه حنين
قلبى اسير
قلبى اسير+شهيد
قلبى الخفاق
قلبي بك فرحان
قلبي مليان أفراح
قلبي ينبض من جديد
قلوب الملوك
قم أيها الرب
قوة حضورك
قوللى ليه
قولوا للصديق خير​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ك*

*ك*

كاس رأيتـه
كان على الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة
كان مزودك منور
كـذبوا من قالوا إني وحيد
كسرت سهام العدو
كل فرحة
كل ما اجيلك
كل ما افكر
كل ما أكوِّن
كل يوم تحت صليبك
كل يوم حبك
كللت السنة بجودك
كلما أقتربت منك ربى
كـم يحلو لي أن أشهد عـنك
كما أنا وليس لى عذر لديك
كنت باظن
كنت مديون العلي
كنيستى أرجو لك
كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الألة
كنيستـي كنيستـي
كيف أعبر 
كيف أنسى
كيف وانت الحبيب​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ل*

*ل*

لا أنسى عاماً قد مضى
لا تتركنى وحدى
لا تخف لأنى أنا معك
لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتـى
لا تغض الطرف عني
لا لن أرى حباً
لا مثل لك بين الالهة
لا يمكن أبداً أستاهل
لاسم ربى دوما أغنى
لاسمك يا فادينا
لإلهنا بنعد طريق
لحد أمتى يا ربي
لذلك سر قلبى
لست احتاج سواك
لست ادري كيف كنت سأعيش
لست اعلم
للمنتهى احببتنى
لم ترى عين
لم يكن قلبي كامل
لما أكون تعبان
لما الرب يسوع ادانا
لما بكيت من جرح فى قلبى
لما تلقي فى عيني دمعه
لما دعاني ربي
لما هموم القلب تزيد
لما يسوع بيكون موجود
لن اعيش سيدى
لندخلن لمحضر الملك
لو العالم يوم اخذنى
لو تركت الارض حالا
لو حاسس إن إيديك
لو شفت الأمواج بتعلى
لو في وسط همومك
لو كان غيرك سيدى
لـوتتوه المركبة
لولا الصليب
لولا النعمة
لولا موت الصلب
ليتك تباركنى
ليس من صعب أو ضيق
لينا حق نقوم نرنم لك
ليه بتتزمر
ليه بتهتم​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: م*

*م*

ما ابهاك
ما احلى السجود
ما احلى ان نجتمع معا
ما احلى ساعة
ما أحلى مساكنك
ما دمت انت ربى لى
ما دمت راعى
ما دمت ربي في الطريق
ما عندي شيء اقدم لك
ما فارقنيش ابداً احسانك
ما لم تباركني ربي
ما لى سواك
ماتعلمتش
مال إلىّ
مبارك الرب إلهنا
مبارك شعبي مصر
متشال في قلبك
متكئ رأسي على صدره
مثل عظيم رحمتك
مجد مريم يتعظم
مديون القلب
مراحمك يا الهى
مرني أن آتي إليك
مستحق كل المجد
مستر عنه الوجوه
مسيحنا فوق الزمان
مسيحى للأرض جيت
مش بيحتاج الأصحا لطبيب
مش خارج حر
مش ممكن حد من العالم
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
مع كل طلعة حق
مفيش غيرك يا راعي
مفيش وجود لقوة ثانية
من افواه المولودين
من انا لاصير من شعبك
من بعد ربى أنا راجع
من سيفصلنا
من غيرك في ذي الحياة
 من كل قلبى يا رب باجى
من لى سواك
من يسمع صرخة
منارة الأقداس
مهما كان الجبل عالى
مواعيدى ليك
مولاى زدنى نعمة
مين اللى حبك اكتر من كل الناس
مين رايح يفصلنى عنك
مين زيك ميزني بحبه
مين ساكن فى قلبك مين ؟​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ن*

*ن*

نأتي اليك يا ملك الملوك
نأتي لك يا سيد الكون
نادراً أن أجد قلباً
نجم يضئ
نحو حضنك الرحيب
ندخل ديارك
نرفعك فوق الجميع
نشكر كل حين
نشيدى يعلو بالهتاف
نصيبى هو الرب
نعلى مجدك
نفسى ارسم صورة ليك
نفسي بتتأمل جسدك
نفسى بتغنيلك
نفسى قد احتاجت إليك
نوري نوري
نيجي ونتواضع قدامك​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: هـ*

*هـ*

ها آتي بطيبي
ها أذنى اثقبها
ها أنا آتي
ها صلاة التوبة
ها يسوع الباب دوماً يقرع
هاتقدم وأنا مش خايف
هبنى حباً
هدفك انى اسيب الغالى
هذا هو المسيح
هل اطرق بابك
هل جلست في هدوء
هل كنت تعلمين
هل يستطيع الرب بي
هللوا هللوا سبحوا اسم يسوع
هللويا أنا غالى
هللويا ما أحلي يسوع
هللويا وضعت للبحر حداً
هناك فى بيت الآب
هو الإله رب الخليقة
هو قال
هيا أفرحوا يا شعب الرب
هيا كلنا بالفرح
هيا نهتف امام الرب​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: و*

*و*

واحبيبى واحبيبى
واحد ابيض واحد اسود
وجهت قلبي
وحدك لأنك
وحدك نور الأنوار
وسط التجارب
وسط هم في الحياة
وعدك ربي
وقت المحن
وقت شكوكى
وقت ضيقتنا
ومهما تكونى حصينة​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2008)

*فهرس الترانيم: ي*

*ي*​ 
يا ابانا لست أدري
يا الهى أنت تعلم 
يا إلهي لا رجاء لي سواك
يا الهى يا حبيبى
يا حياة القلب
يا حياة المسيحية
يا خالق الأكوان والناس
يا راعي نفسي
يا راويني يا يسوع بحنانك
يا رب أشكرك
يا رب صخرتي
يا رب ليك كل السجود
يا رب ما أحلى الحياة
يا رب يا واحة
يا ربى باجيلك
يا رعاة من النوم
يا سائح للقاء يسوع
يا سيدى اختبرنى
يا سيـدى الحبيب
يا سيدى الغالي
يا سيدى الفادي
يا سيدى املأ قلبى
يا سيدى ان لم يسر
يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
يا سيدى هاثقتى
يا صاحب الحنان
يا ضامن حلمي وياك
يا عجبا مخلصى
يا عجيباً فى محبته
يا عصفور يا طاير
يا فادى انا اتى
يا قدوس
يا كنيسة قومي سبحى
ياكنيستنا يا مجيدة
يا للا هنلعب يللا
يا مؤتى الأغاني
يا مريم البكر
يا من احتويتنى
يا من بحضوره نفسي تطيب
يا من لمجدك الغني
يا هناء النفس
يا يسوع مجدك
يا يسوع هناك في الصليب
يا يسوع يا غالي
ياراعي نفسي
يارب أشكرك
ياللى امامك حياتى
ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا
ياللي بطول الرحلة معين
ياللي حبيتني
ياللى سلام النفس في قربك
ياللي طواك العالم
ياللى عشانى
ياللى فديت حياتنا
يتهلل قلبى بك
يسوع اسمه عجيب
يسوع أنت تعلم أن
يسوع بيدور عليّ
يسوع ربى مليك قلبى
يسوع سباني بحبه
يـســوع سـر أمـامـى
يسوع قالى انا حارسك
يسوع يمشى بين الجموع
يطيب لى فى ذى الحياة
يلا بينا
يمكن أكون غلطت امبارح
ينبغي أن تزيد​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2008)

*ابانا كم نحن نحبك*

ابانا كم نحن نحبك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرةً
كلمات الترنيمة PDF 
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio *لفريق الرب رايتي* 
Audio لفريق الرب رايتى  server ​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2008)

*ابانا نحبك*

ابانا نحبك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio (لحن السلام-نهر سواقيك)
Audio (لحن السلام- نهر سواقيك) server​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 فبراير 2008)

*ابتدى بالشكر*

ابتدى بالشكر​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio (التسبيح - هو رائع)​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2008)

*ابتهاج فرح*

ابتهاج فرح​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2008)

*ابداً ما بيبقاش العيد*

ابداً ما بيبقاش العيد​ 

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 فبراير 2008)

*ابى ضللت*

ابى ضللت​ 

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio - كورال ام النور​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 فبراير 2008)

*اتعب كتير*

اتعب كتير​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 فبراير 2008)

*اتكل عليك*

اتكل عليك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 فبراير 2008)

*اتى اليك يا يسوعى*

اتى اليك يا يسوعى​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio - للمرنم عزت عزمى​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*اتى اليك يافادى حياتى*

اتى اليك يافادى حياتى​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*اتينا اليك نلتمس وجهك*

اتينا اليك نلتمس وجهك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio - فيليب ويصا​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*اتينا بانكسار*

اتينا بانكسار​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*اثق يا سيدى*

اثق يا سيدى​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio - ماهر فايز​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*اجذبني إليك*

اجذبني إليك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مارس 2008)

*أحبك إذ احببتني*

أحبك إذ احببتني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مارس 2008)

*أحبك إذ قد سمعت صلاتي*

أحبك إذ قد سمعت صلاتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احبك اعبدك*

احبك اعبدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احبك ربي يسوع*

احبك ربي يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احبك فحبك*

احبك فحبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احبك لانك احببت اولاً*

احبك لانك احببت اولاً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احبك معنى كل وجود*

احبك معنى كل وجود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*أحبك نفسي تهتف ليك*

أحبك نفسي تهتف ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احتاجك يا سيدي*

احتاجك يا سيدي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احفظني في رضاك*

احفظني في رضاك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احلى ما فى حياتى انت*

احلى ما فى حياتى انت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2008)

*احمدك من كل قلبي*

احمدك من كل قلبي​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مارس 2008)

*احمدك يا رب بين الشعوب*

احمدك يا رب بين الشعوب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مارس 2008)

*احنا ليك*

احنا ليك​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مارس 2008)

*اختبرنى يا الله*

اختبرنى يا الله

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*اخترتنى*

اخترتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*اخرستوس انستى*

اخرستوس انستى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*ادخل لقدسك أترجى وجهك*

ادخل لقدسك أترجى وجهك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*ادنو إليك ارتاح*

ادنو إليك ارتاح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*ادي حياتنا يا رب أمامك*

ادي حياتنا يا رب أمامك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*اذ دخلت قدسك*

اذ دخلت قدسك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*اراك إلهى أراك*

اراك إلهى أراك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*ارجوك يا بنى تعال*

ارجوك يا بنى تعال

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا*

ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*اركض اليك ايها الحبيب*

اركض اليك ايها الحبيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*أروح لمين غيرك*

أروح لمين غيرك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اريد ان ابصر قوتك*

اريد ان ابصر قوتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ازاى يا ربى حنانك*

ازاى يا ربى حنانك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسجد امامك*

اسجد امامك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسجد فى خشوع*

اسجد فى خشوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك*

اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى*

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسمك ربى*

اسمك ربى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشتاق إليك*

اشتاق إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشدو لك ايها الفادى*

اشدو لك ايها الفادى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشدو للملك*

اشدو للملك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشرق بمجدك*

اشرق بمجدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*أطلب وجهك*

أطلب وجهك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعبدك ربى القدير*

اعبدك ربى القدير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعطى فرحا لنفوسنا*

اعطى فرحا لنفوسنا​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*أغلق الباب وحاجج*

أغلق الباب وحاجج​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*افراحنا بيك*

افراحنا بيك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*افرح يسوع حررنى*

افرح يسوع حررنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*افرحى يا نفسى*

افرحى يا نفسى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*افكاري عندك مكشوفة*

افكاري عندك مكشوفة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اقف بين الجموع*

اقف بين الجموع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكرام ومجد وعز*

اكرام ومجد وعز

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الا تعود فتحيينا*

الا تعود فتحيينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأرض دي ملكك*

الأرض دي ملكك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الآيات والعجائب*

الآيات والعجائب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب راعى*

الرب راعى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب ساكن جوه قلبي*

الرب ساكن جوه قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب عال فوق الجبال*

الرب عال فوق الجبال

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب عزي وترسي*

الرب عزي وترسي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب لى راعى*

الرب لى راعى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب نور لى*

الرب نور لى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب هو الله*

الرب هو الله

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب هو الملك القدير*

الرب هو الملك القدير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب يبنى كنيسته*

الرب يبنى كنيسته

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*العالم عطاياه وقتية*

العالم عطاياه وقتية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الق على الرب همك*

الق على الرب همك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*القادر أن يفعل*

القادر أن يفعل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله الذى لنا*

الله الذى لنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله انت خلاصى*

الله انت خلاصى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله هو أبويا*

الله هو أبويا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله وصاني*

الله وصاني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله يرعانى*

الله يرعانى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللي بيعزيني*

اللي بيعزيني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*المؤمن الأمين*

المؤمن الأمين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*المركب أهى جت*

المركب أهى جت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اله الحب نجاني*

اله الحب نجاني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*اله المجد ملكي رب الحياة*

اله المجد ملكي رب الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*الهنا حاضر وسطينا*

الهنا حاضر وسطينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الهي الهي*

الهي الهي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الهي حي مش بين الأموات*

الهي حي مش بين الأموات

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الهى يسوع*

الهى يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الو الو الو*

الو الو الو

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى بئر السامرة*

الى بئر السامرة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ام حنون*

ام حنون

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك*

اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*امسك يا رب ايدى*

امسك يا رب ايدى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*أمسك يدى و قدنى*

أمسك يدى و قدنى​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*امور الله عجيبة*

امور الله عجيبة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ان أحيا مع المسيح*

ان أحيا مع المسيح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ان اسمه يسوع*

ان اسمه يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ان اشتياق القلب زاد*

ان اشتياق القلب زاد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان أنسى من أمى الحنون*

ان أنسى من أمى الحنون​ 
كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان فاض قلبى بالسلام*

ان فاض قلبى بالسلام

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان فاض من قلبي نبع*

ان فاض من قلبي نبع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*إن كانت حولي تجارب وآلام*

إن كانت حولي تجارب وآلام

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان كنت تحب يسوع*

ان كنت تحب يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان لم تبنى انت البيت*

ان لم تبنى انت البيت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر*

انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اناء*

انا اناء

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا باخضع ليك*

انا باخضع ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا باسجد عندك*

انا باسجد عندك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا باشهد عن إلهي*

انا باشهد عن إلهي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا باطلب لمسة*

انا باطلب لمسة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا باطلب مجدك*

انا باطلب مجدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا بيك خطاياي مغفورة*

انا بيك خطاياي مغفورة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جاى لإله الحب*

انا جاى لإله الحب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جاى ومسنود*

انا جاى ومسنود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جايلك انا راجع ليك*

انا جايلك انا راجع ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جايلك قلبى ذليل*

انا جايلك قلبى ذليل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جندي*

انا جندي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جيت سلمتك قلبي*

انا جيت سلمتك قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جيت علشانك*

انا جيت علشانك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا شايفك بعيون إيماني*

انا شايفك بعيون إيماني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا صابر ليك*

انا صابر ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عايزك انت*

انا عايزك انت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عايش متشال على كفك*

انا عايش متشال على كفك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*اناعمري ما هنت عليك*

اناعمري ما هنت عليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عندى فرح*

انا عندى فرح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا عندي قوة*

انا عندي قوة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا فرحان*

انا فرحان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا قلبي يسجد لجلالك*

انا قلبي يسجد لجلالك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا لست احتسب لشئ*

انا لست احتسب لشئ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا لست أشبع من حبيبي*

انا لست أشبع من حبيبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ماشي و لي معاك*

انا ماشي و لي معاك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ماشي وعارف اني معاك*

انا ماشي وعارف اني معاك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ماشى ونورك قدامى*

انا ماشى ونورك قدامى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا محتاج لمسة روحك*

انا محتاج لمسة روحك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا مستنيك يا إلهي*

انا مستنيك يا إلهي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا مش وحيد*

انا مش وحيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا مطمئن وانا وياه*

انا مطمئن وانا وياه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ملك الفادي*

انا ملك الفادي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ميم*

انا ميم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هارفع قلبى إليك*

انا هارفع قلبى إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هافرح بيك*

انا هافرح بيك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هستناك*

انا هستناك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هو الطريق*

انا هو الطريق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا واثق في رعايتك*

انا واثق في رعايتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا يكفيني*

انا يكفيني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت ابويا انت إلهي*

انت ابويا انت إلهي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت ابويا خبز حياتي*

انت ابويا خبز حياتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت اغلى ما في حياتي*

انت اغلى ما في حياتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت الاعلى يا يسوع*

انت الاعلى يا يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت اللحن*

انت اللحن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت اللى فديتنى*

انت اللى فديتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت المالك الوحيد*

انت المالك الوحيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت اله المستحيلات*

انت اله المستحيلات

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت تحطم القيــود*

انت تحطم القيــود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت ربي السامري*

انت ربي السامري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت عظيم*

انت عظيم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت قائدنا يسوع البار*

انت قائدنا يسوع البار

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت قدوس*

انت قدوس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت كل مبتغاى*

انت كل مبتغاى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت لي المن*

انت لي المن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت مالك عمري*

انت مالك عمري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت مريحي انت دوائي*

انت مريحي انت دوائي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت مش للذكريات*

انت مش للذكريات

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت ملك المجد*

انت ملك المجد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت مليكنا*

انت مليكنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت هدف أهداف العمر*

انت هدف أهداف العمر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت هو الرب*

انت هو الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت يا ربى فيك كفايتنا*

انت يا ربى فيك كفايتنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتظرك*

انتظرك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتظرى الرب يا نفسى*

انتظرى الرب يا نفسى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انشد نشيد الحرية*

انشد نشيد الحرية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انظرإلى طير السماء*

انظرإلى طير السماء

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اننى أسبى بحـب جارف*

اننى أسبى بحـب جارف

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اننى ربى عارف ذنبى*

اننى ربى عارف ذنبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اني أحب الرب*

اني أحب الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*انى لرافع*

انى لرافع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهديك كل المجد*

اهديك كل المجد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اوصنا اوصنا فى الأعالى*

اوصنا اوصنا فى الأعالى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك*

اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اوعى تكون مشغول*

اوعى تكون مشغول

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اوعى تنسى إني معاك*

اوعى تنسى إني معاك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*أى طفل*

أى طفل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايا رب ان شئت ترسلنى*

ايا رب ان شئت ترسلنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايا مؤمنون الا تصحبونا*

ايا مؤمنون الا تصحبونا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايامنا على الارض ظل*

ايامنا على الارض ظل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايماني بأنك تغني حياتي*

ايماني بأنك تغني حياتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايماني بيك حقيقة*

ايماني بيك حقيقة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*اين أنت يا ربى*

اين أنت يا ربى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايها الرب تعال وأصنع*

ايها الرب تعال وأصنع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايها السيد*

ايها السيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايها الفخارى الأعظم*

ايها الفخارى الأعظم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايها القدوس يا رب الحياة*

ايها القدوس يا رب الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارفع اسم إلهى*

بارفع اسم إلهى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارفع ذبيحتي بفرح*

بارفع ذبيحتي بفرح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب وكل ما فى باطنى*

باركى يا نفسى الرب وكل ما فى باطنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته*

باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*باسبحك ربى يسوع*

باسبحك ربى يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*باعترف قدامك*

باعترف قدامك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بالأحضان الأبوية*

بالأحضان الأبوية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بـالـدمـوع يا رب كلمتك*

بـالـدمـوع يا رب كلمتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*باللحن مع الأشعار*

باللحن مع الأشعار

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بالنعمة والقصد*

بالنعمة والقصد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بحبه يسوع قد أنقذني*

بحبه يسوع قد أنقذني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بحر محبة الفادي*

بحر محبة الفادي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*برغم الغيمة*

برغم الغيمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بره القلب يارب أنا شفتك*

بره القلب يارب أنا شفتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بره بيتى*

بره بيتى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بشوق وحنين*

بشوق وحنين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بقربك يا حبيبى يسوع*

بقربك يا حبيبى يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بقوة لإسم يسوع*

بقوة لإسم يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بللت فراشي*

بللت فراشي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بمراحم الرب اغنى*

بمراحم الرب اغنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بنحبك نسجد ليك*

بنحبك نسجد ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بنحط حياتنا قدامك*

بنحط حياتنا قدامك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بيك أفراحي ابتدأت*

بيك أفراحي ابتدأت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بين يديك الحانية*

بين يديك الحانية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تحت الصليب*

تحت الصليب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم*

ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمتى إليك ربى*

ترنيمتى إليك ربى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسبيح للرب*

تسبيح للرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسبيح يعلالك*

تسبيح يعلالك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسبيح يغمر أراضينا*

تسبيح يغمر أراضينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسبيحك يملا الكون*

تسبيحك يملا الكون

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعال بيننا أقـم عندنا*

تعال بيننا أقـم عندنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعال يا فادينا*

تعال يا فادينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعال يا يسوع بيتنا*

تعال يا يسوع بيتنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعالوا يا تعابى*

تعالوا يا تعابى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعالى يا ربي بروحك*

تعالى يا ربي بروحك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تليفون السما*

تليفون السما

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ثبت أنظارك فيه*

ثبت أنظارك فيه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جاي ادعيك لفرح فى سمايا*

جاي ادعيك لفرح فى سمايا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جاى بذبيحة حمد*

جاى بذبيحة حمد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جاي وبسلم قلبي ياربي*

جاي وبسلم قلبي ياربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جايلك يا يسوع مشتاق أتغير*

جايلك يا يسوع مشتاق أتغير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جايين و بصرخة قلب*

جايين و بصرخة قلب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جايين يا أبانا*

جايين يا أبانا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جراح حبيبي*

جراح حبيبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جعلت الرب أمامي*

جعلت الرب أمامي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمعنا شوق واحد إليك*

جمعنا شوق واحد إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جوعنى ليك*

جوعنى ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جوه في قلبي*

جوه في قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جيت لك وأنا مديون*

جيت لك وأنا مديون

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حاجتي دوماً إليك*

حاجتي دوماً إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبك يا الهى سبانى*

حبك يا الهى سبانى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبك يا رب نوري*

حبك يا رب نوري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبه يسوع قد انقذني*

حبه يسوع قد انقذني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبيبي أيا*

حبيبي أيا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حتى ارى دواما*

حتى ارى دواما

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حتى لحد ما شعري يشيب*

حتى لحد ما شعري يشيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حتى يترأف علينا*

حتى يترأف علينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حريص على مجدك*

حريص على مجدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حقك ده فى اراضينا*

حقك ده فى اراضينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلو وطيب وحنين*

حلو وطيب وحنين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حنانك يا رب الأكوان*

حنانك يا رب الأكوان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حولن عيني ربي*

حولن عيني ربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*خدنا على جبل عالي*

خدنا على جبل عالي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*خلني قرب الصليب*

خلني قرب الصليب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دايماً بتخبينى*

دايماً بتخبينى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دايماً بتسألنى أد ايه*

دايماً بتسألنى أد ايه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دعوا الأولاد*

دعوا الأولاد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دقـى دقـى يـا أجــراس*

دقـى دقـى يـا أجــراس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دم يسوع غالى وثمين*

دم يسوع غالى وثمين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دمي الثمين*

دمي الثمين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دوبى دوبى*

دوبى دوبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دورت كتير عليك*

دورت كتير عليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دوسى يا نفسى بعز*

دوسى يا نفسى بعز

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذخائر الظلمة*

ذخائر الظلمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذكصولوجية للعذراء مريم*

ذكصولوجية للعذراء مريم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذكصولوجية للانبا موسى*

ذكصولوجية للانبا موسى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذمبى عميق*

ذمبى عميق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذنبه ايه*

ذنبه ايه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ذوكصابتري*

ذوكصابتري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*راجع ليك*

راجع ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*راحتى يارب حقا*

راحتى يارب حقا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رب النعمة*

رب النعمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنـا ربنـا جـه علشـانـا ربـنـا*

ربنـا ربنـا جـه علشـانـا ربـنـا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى اجعلنى اشبه*

ربى اجعلنى اشبه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى اداني فرحة في قلبي*

ربى اداني فرحة في قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى انا عايز أرنم ليك*

ربى انا عايز أرنم ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى تسبيح قلبى*

ربى تسبيح قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربي حبيبي*

ربي حبيبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى حياتى تحلو بحبك*

ربى حياتى تحلو بحبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى خيرك ورحمة*

ربى خيرك ورحمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى راعى وسلامى*

ربى راعى وسلامى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى قد صرت حبيبى*

ربى قد صرت حبيبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى نور بنورك فى*

ربى نور بنورك فى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربى يسوع الغالى*

ربى يسوع الغالى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربي بيعلمني*

ربي بيعلمني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربي يسوع علمني*

ربي يسوع علمني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربي يسوع نسجد لك*

ربي يسوع نسجد لك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحلة جميلة و يا يسوع*

رحلة جميلة و يا يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحمة كثيراً إرحمني*

رحمة كثيراً إرحمني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحمتك أفضل من الحياة*

رحمتك أفضل من الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ردد لي وعودك*

ردد لي وعودك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رسالة أعطيتنى*

رسالة أعطيتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رغم القيود*

رغم القيود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*روح الله القدوس*

روح الله القدوس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*روح الله ندعوك*

روح الله ندعوك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*زي العشار*

زي العشار

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*زيّك مين وعده أمين*

زيّك مين وعده أمين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*سأشدو حباً*

سأشدو حباً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*سأعيش العمر كارزا*

سأعيش العمر كارزا


كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سأفوز بحبك سأفوز*

سأفوز بحبك سأفوز

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سألوذ بحضنك*

سألوذ بحضنك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سامحنا يا فادينا*

سامحنا يا فادينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سد علينا الآن*

سد علينا الآن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سد يا يسوع*

سد يا يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام يسود حياتى*

سلام يسود حياتى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلامك فاق العقول*

سلامك فاق العقول

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلمت امرى فى يديك*

سلمت امرى فى يديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلمت قلبى*

سلمت قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلمت نفسـى فــى يديك*

سلمت نفسـى فــى يديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سنين طويلة مضت*

سنين طويلة مضت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سوف أدخل أبوابك*

سوف أدخل أبوابك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سوف أقودكم بالفرح*

سوف أقودكم بالفرح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سيدي أيا حبيب*

سيدي أيا حبيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سيدى نفسى لديك*

سيدى نفسى لديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سيدي يا مبهج النفوس*

سيدي يا مبهج النفوس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شئ يطمننا*

شئ يطمننا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شايف نور الشمس*

شايف نور الشمس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowePoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شايفينك وأنت بتمشي يا رب*

شايفينك وأنت بتمشي يا رب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شايلك في قلبي*

شايلك في قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرفتنى*

شرفتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شعب المسيح يرنم*

شعب المسيح يرنم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شعبك يعلن بيك إيمانه*

شعبك يعلن بيك إيمانه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لله الذي يقودنا*

شكرا لله الذي يقودنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً شكراً يا فادينا*

شكراً شكراً يا فادينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً ليك على الحرية*

شكراً ليك على الحرية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صدق إني كتير حبيتك*

صدق إني كتير حبيتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صـوتـه الحـلـو أتانـي*

صـوتـه الحـلـو أتانـي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صمت لا أفتح فمي*

صمت لا أفتح فمي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صممت أذناي*

صممت أذناي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوت حبيبي فوق الجبال*

صوت حبيبي فوق الجبال

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ضع فى قلبى حباً*

ضع فى قلبى حباً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ضعفى مين يحس بيه*

ضعفى مين يحس بيه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*طـال انتظــاري إلـيـه*

طـال انتظــاري إلـيـه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*طوباكي يا مريم*

طوباكي يا مريم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*طول ما الشمس فيها نور*

طول ما الشمس فيها نور

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ*

ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ظهرت ام النور*

ظهرت ام النور

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ع الهدف الواحد اتجمعنا*

ع الهدف الواحد اتجمعنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عابرين دايسين*

عابرين دايسين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

عارفك مش قادر ترتاح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عالى لفوق*

عالى لفوق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايز أقضي حياتي في قربك*

عايز أقضي حياتي في قربك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايزين يا رب نكون*

عايزين يا رب نكون

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*علشان إيدك دايما جنبى*

علشان إيدك دايما جنبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*علمنى انتظرك يارب*

علمنى انتظرك يارب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*علمنى كيف أصلى*

علمنى كيف أصلى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*علوت جداً أيها الرب الإله*

علوت جداً أيها الرب الإله

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عمرى ما دقت سعادة*

عمرى ما دقت سعادة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عند شق الفجـر بـاكر*

عند شق الفجـر بـاكر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندى حكاية*

عندى حكاية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عنوان سكنى فى ستره*

عنوان سكنى فى ستره

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عنى قضى*

عنى قضى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*غربتنا يا رب طالت*

غربتنا يا رب طالت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب*

غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*غنوا ورنموا*

غنوا ورنموا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرحا افرح بالرب*

فرحا افرح بالرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرحة قلبي فيك إلهي*

فرحة قلبي فيك إلهي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرحت قلبي يوم ما قابلتك*

فرحت قلبي يوم ما قابلتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرحى فيك لا ينتهى*

فرحى فيك لا ينتهى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*فض في قلبي*

فض في قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرت اروح المذود*

فكرت اروح المذود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*في أحضان كنيستك*

في أحضان كنيستك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*في اسم ربنا يسوع*

في اسم ربنا يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*في برية الفتور*

في برية الفتور

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*في ضيقي دعوتك*

في ضيقي دعوتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*فى ظل حمايتك*

فى ظل حمايتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*في فرحي أراك*

في فرحي أراك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*في كل عيد ميلاد*

في كل عيد ميلاد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*في كل يوم*

في كل يوم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*في كنيستى ألحان*

في كنيستى ألحان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*فى محضرك مد أيديك*

فى محضرك مد أيديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*فــى مـذود البقر*

فــى مـذود البقر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*في وقت ضعفى*

في وقت ضعفى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*في يوم عند الشروق*

في يوم عند الشروق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*في يوم مريت على*

في يوم مريت على

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*فيك يا كل الأمانى*

فيك يا كل الأمانى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*قاللى الشيطان خطاياك*

قاللى الشيطان خطاياك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*قام المسيح*

قام المسيح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يناير 2009)

*قـام حقاً*

قـام حقاً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قد علمت*

قد علمت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قد فتحت الباب*

قد فتحت الباب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قد مات بالصليب*

قد مات بالصليب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قدام حاجات*

قدام حاجات

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قدوس قدوس قدوس*

قدوس قدوس قدوس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قربك سيدي*

قربك سيدي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قصة الحب العجيب*

قصة الحب العجيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قل كلمة*

قل كلمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلب يسوع بالحب نادالك*

قلب يسوع بالحب نادالك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبآ نقيآ*

قلبآ نقيآ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبه حنين*

قلبه حنين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبى اسير*

قلبى اسير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبى اسير+شهيد*

قلبى اسير+شهيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبى الخفاق*

قلبى الخفاق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبي بك فرحان*

قلبي بك فرحان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبي مليان أفراح*

قلبي مليان أفراح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلبي ينبض من جديد*

قلبي ينبض من جديد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قلوب الملوك*

قلوب الملوك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قم أيها الرب*

قم أيها الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قوة حضورك*

قوة حضورك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قوللى ليه*

قوللى ليه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 يناير 2009)

*قولوا للصديق خير*

قولوا للصديق خير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كاس رأيتـه*

كاس رأيتـه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كان على الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة*

كان على الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كان مزودك منور*

كان مزودك منور

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كـذبوا من قالوا إني وحيد*

كـذبوا من قالوا إني وحيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كسرت سهام العدو*

كسرت سهام العدو

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل فرحة*

كل فرحة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل ما اجيلك*

كل ما اجيلك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل ما افكر*

كل ما افكر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل ما أكوِّن*

كل ما أكوِّن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل يوم تحت صليبك*

كل يوم تحت صليبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كل يوم حبك*

كل يوم حبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كللت السنة بجودك*

كللت السنة بجودك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كلما أقتربت منك ربى*

كلما أقتربت منك ربى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كـم يحلو لي أن أشهد عـنك*

كـم يحلو لي أن أشهد عـنك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كما أنا وليس لى عذر لديك*

كما أنا وليس لى عذر لديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كنت باظن*

كنت باظن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كنت مديون العلي*

كنت مديون العلي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كنيستى أرجو لك*

كنيستى أرجو لك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الألة*

كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الألة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كنيستـي كنيستـي*

كنيستـي كنيستـي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كيف أعبر*

كيف أعبر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كيف أنسى*

كيف أنسى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*كيف وانت الحبيب*

كيف وانت الحبيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*لا أنسى عاماً قد مضى*

لا أنسى عاماً قد مضى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*لا تتركنى وحدى*

لا تتركنى وحدى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*لا تخف لأنى أنا معك*

لا تخف لأنى أنا معك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2009)

*لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتـى*

لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتـى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لا تغض الطرف عني*

لا تغض الطرف عني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لا لن أرى حباً*

لا لن أرى حباً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لا مثل لك بين الالهة*

لا مثل لك بين الالهة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لا يمكن أبداً أستاهل*

لا يمكن أبداً أستاهل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لاسم ربى دوما أغنى*

لاسم ربى دوما أغنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

*لاسمك يا فادينا*

لاسمك يا فادينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يناير 2009)

*لإلهنا بنعد طريق*

لإلهنا بنعد طريق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2009)

*لحد أمتى يا ربي*

لحد أمتى يا ربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2009)

*لذلك سر قلبى*

لذلك سر قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2009)

*لست احتاج سواك*

لست احتاج سواك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يناير 2009)

*لست ادري كيف كنت سأعيش*

لست ادري كيف كنت سأعيش

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لست اعلم*

لست اعلم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*للمنتهى احببتنى*

للمنتهى احببتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لم ترى عين*

لم ترى عين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لم يكن قلبي كامل*

لم يكن قلبي كامل

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما أكون تعبان*

لما أكون تعبان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما الرب يسوع ادانا*

لما الرب يسوع ادانا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما بكيت من جرح فى قلبى*

لما بكيت من جرح فى قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما تلقي فى عيني دمعه*

لما تلقي فى عيني دمعه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما دعاني ربي*

لما دعاني ربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما هموم القلب تزيد*

لما هموم القلب تزيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لما يسوع بيكون موجود*

لما يسوع بيكون موجود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لن اعيش سيدى*

لن اعيش سيدى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يناير 2009)

*لندخلن لمحضر الملك*

لندخلن لمحضر الملك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو العالم يوم اخذنى*

لو العالم يوم اخذنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو تركت الارض حالا*

لو تركت الارض حالا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو حاسس إن إيديك*

لو حاسس إن إيديك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو شفت الأمواج بتعلى*

لو شفت الأمواج بتعلى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو في وسط همومك*

لو في وسط همومك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لو كان غيرك سيدى*

لو كان غيرك سيدى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لـوتتوه المركبة*

لـوتتوه المركبة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لولا الصليب*

لولا الصليب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لولا النعمة*

لولا النعمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لولا موت الصلب*

لولا موت الصلب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ليتك تباركنى*

ليتك تباركنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ليس من صعب أو ضيق*

ليس من صعب أو ضيق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*لينا حق نقوم نرنم لك*

لينا حق نقوم نرنم لك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ليه بتتزمر*

ليه بتتزمر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ليه بتهتم*

ليه بتهتم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ما ابهاك*

ما ابهاك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ما احلى السجود*

ما احلى السجود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ما احلى ان نجتمع معا*

ما احلى ان نجتمع معا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يناير 2009)

*ما احلى ساعة*

ما احلى ساعة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما أحلى مساكنك*

ما أحلى مساكنك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما دمت انت ربى لى*

ما دمت انت ربى لى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما دمت راعى*

ما دمت راعى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما دمت ربي في الطريق*

ما دمت ربي في الطريق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما عندي شيء اقدم لك*

ما عندي شيء اقدم لك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما فارقنيش ابداً احسانك*

ما فارقنيش ابداً احسانك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما لم تباركني ربي*

ما لم تباركني ربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ما لى سواك*

ما لى سواك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*ماتعلمتش*

ماتعلمتش

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مال إلىّ*

مال إلىّ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مبارك الرب إلهنا*

مبارك الرب إلهنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مبارك شعبي مصر*

مبارك شعبي مصر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*متشال في قلبك*

متشال في قلبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*متكئ رأسي على صدره*

متكئ رأسي على صدره

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مثل عظيم رحمتك*

مثل عظيم رحمتك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مجد مريم يتعظم*

مجد مريم يتعظم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مديون القلب*

مديون القلب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مراحمك يا الهى*

مراحمك يا الهى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مرني أن آتي إليك*

مرني أن آتي إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مستحق كل المجد*

مستحق كل المجد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مستر عنه الوجوه*

مستر عنه الوجوه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مسيحنا فوق الزمان*

مسيحنا فوق الزمان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يناير 2009)

*مسيحى للأرض جيت*

مسيحى للأرض جيت

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مش بيحتاج الأصحا لطبيب*

مش بيحتاج الأصحا لطبيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مش خارج حر*

مش خارج حر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مش ممكن حد من العالم*

مش ممكن حد من العالم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك*

مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مع كل طلعة حق*

مع كل طلعة حق

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مفيش غيرك يا راعي*

مفيش غيرك يا راعي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*مفيش وجود لقوة ثانية*

مفيش وجود لقوة ثانية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من افواه المولودين*

من افواه المولودين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من انا لاصير من شعبك*

من انا لاصير من شعبك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من بعد ربى أنا راجع*

من بعد ربى أنا راجع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من سيفصلنا*

من سيفصلنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من غيرك في ذي الحياة*

من غيرك في ذي الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يناير 2009)

*من كل قلبى يا رب باجى*

من كل قلبى يا رب باجى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2009)

*من لى سواك*

من لى سواك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2009)

*من يسمع صرخة*

من يسمع صرخة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2009)

*منارة الأقداس*

منارة الأقداس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2009)

*مهما كان الجبل عالى*

مهما كان الجبل عالى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يناير 2009)

*مواعيدى ليك*

مواعيدى ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*مولاى زدنى نعمة*

مولاى زدنى نعمة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*مين اللى حبك اكتر من كل الناس*

مين اللى حبك اكتر من كل الناس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*مين رايح يفصلنى عنك*

مين رايح يفصلنى عنك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*مين زيك ميزني بحبه*

مين زيك ميزني بحبه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*مين ساكن فى قلبك مين ؟*

مين ساكن فى قلبك مين ؟

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نأتي اليك يا ملك الملوك*

نأتي اليك يا ملك الملوك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نأتي لك يا سيد الكون*

نأتي لك يا سيد الكون

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نادراً أن أجد قلباً*

نادراً أن أجد قلباً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نجم يضئ*

نجم يضئ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نحو حضنك الرحيب*

نحو حضنك الرحيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*ندخل ديارك*

ندخل ديارك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نرفعك فوق الجميع*

نرفعك فوق الجميع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نشكر كل حين*

نشكر كل حين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نشيدى يعلو بالهتاف*

نشيدى يعلو بالهتاف

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نصيبى هو الرب*

نصيبى هو الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نعلى مجدك*

نعلى مجدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نفسى ارسم صورة ليك*

نفسى ارسم صورة ليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نفسي بتتأمل جسدك*

نفسي بتتأمل جسدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نفسى بتغنيلك*

نفسى بتغنيلك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نفسى قد احتاجت إليك*

نفسى قد احتاجت إليك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نوري نوري*

نوري نوري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

*نيجي ونتواضع قدامك*

نيجي ونتواضع قدامك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2009)

*ها آتي بطيبي*

ها آتي بطيبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2009)

*ها أذنى اثقبها*

ها أذنى اثقبها

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2009)

*ها أنا آتي*

ها أنا آتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2009)

*ها صلاة التوبة*

ها صلاة التوبة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

*ها يسوع الباب دوماً يقرع*

ها يسوع الباب دوماً يقرع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

*هاتقدم وأنا مش خايف*

هاتقدم وأنا مش خايف

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

*هبنى حباً*

هبنى حباً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هدفك انى اسيب الغالى*

هدفك انى اسيب الغالى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هذا هو المسيح*

هذا هو المسيح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هل اطرق بابك*

هل اطرق بابك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

هل جلست في هدوء

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هل كنت تعلمين*

هل كنت تعلمين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هل يستطيع الرب بي*

هل يستطيع الرب بي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هللوا هللوا سبحوا اسم يسوع*

هللوا هللوا سبحوا اسم يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هللويا أنا غالى*

هللويا أنا غالى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هللويا ما أحلي يسوع*

هللويا ما أحلي يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هللويا وضعت للبحر حداً*

هللويا وضعت للبحر حداً

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هناك فى بيت الآب*

هناك فى بيت الآب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هو الإله رب الخليقة*

هو الإله رب الخليقة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هو قال*

هو قال

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هيا أفرحوا يا شعب الرب*

هيا أفرحوا يا شعب الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هيا كلنا بالفرح*

هيا كلنا بالفرح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يناير 2009)

*هيا نهتف امام الرب*

هيا نهتف امام الرب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*واحبيبى واحبيبى*

واحبيبى واحبيبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*واحد ابيض واحد اسود*

واحد ابيض واحد اسود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وجهت قلبي*

وجهت قلبي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وحدك لأنك*

وحدك لأنك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وحدك نور الأنوار*

وحدك نور الأنوار

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وسط التجارب*

وسط التجارب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وسط هم في الحياة*

وسط هم في الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وعدك ربي*

وعدك ربي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وقت المحن*

وقت المحن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وقت شكوكى*

وقت شكوكى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*وقت ضيقتنا*

وقت ضيقتنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2009)

*ومهما تكونى حصينة*

ومهما تكونى حصينة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2009)

*يا ابانا لست أدري*

يا ابانا لست أدري

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2009)

*يا الهى أنت تعلم*

يا الهى أنت تعلم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2009)

*يا إلهي لا رجاء لي سواك*

يا إلهي لا رجاء لي سواك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2009)

*يا الهى يا حبيبى*

يا الهى يا حبيبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا حياة القلب*

يا حياة القلب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا حياة المسيحية*

يا حياة المسيحية

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا خالق الأكوان والناس*

يا خالق الأكوان والناس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا راعي نفسي*

يا راعي نفسي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا راويني يا يسوع بحنانك*

يا راويني يا يسوع بحنانك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا رب أشكرك*

يا رب أشكرك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2009)

*يا رب صخرتي*

يا رب صخرتي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا رب ليك كل السجود*

يا رب ليك كل السجود

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا رب ما أحلى الحياة*

يا رب ما أحلى الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا رب يا واحة*

يا رب يا واحة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا ربى باجيلك*

يا ربى باجيلك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا رعاة من النوم*

يا رعاة من النوم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سائح للقاء يسوع*

يا سائح للقاء يسوع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى اختبرنى*

يا سيدى اختبرنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيـدى الحبيب*

يا سيـدى الحبيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى الغالي*

يا سيدى الغالي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى الفادي*

يا سيدى الفادي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى املأ قلبى*

يا سيدى املأ قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى ان لم يسر*

يا سيدى ان لم يسر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا*

يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا سيدى هاثقتى*

يا سيدى هاثقتى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا صاحب الحنان*

يا صاحب الحنان

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا ضامن حلمي وياك*

يا ضامن حلمي وياك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا عجبا مخلصى*

يا عجبا مخلصى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا عجيباً فى محبته*

يا عجيباً فى محبته

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا عصفور يا طاير*

يا عصفور يا طاير

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا فادى انا اتى*

يا فادى انا اتى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا قدوس*

يا قدوس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا كنيسة قومي سبحى*

يا كنيسة قومي سبحى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*ياكنيستنا يا مجيدة*

ياكنيستنا يا مجيدة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يناير 2009)

*يا للا هنلعب يللا*

يا للا هنلعب يللا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2009)

*يا مؤتى الأغاني*

يا مؤتى الأغاني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2009)

*يا مريم البكر*

يا مريم البكر

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2009)

*يا من احتويتنى*

يا من احتويتنى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2009)

*يا من بحضوره نفسي تطيب*

يا من بحضوره نفسي تطيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2009)

*يا من لمجدك الغني*

يا من لمجدك الغني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*يا هناء النفس*

يا هناء النفس

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*يا يسوع مجدك*

يا يسوع مجدك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*يا يسوع هناك في الصليب*

يا يسوع هناك في الصليب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*يا يسوع يا غالي*

يا يسوع يا غالي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*شكراااااا لتعبك اخى ايجيبت كريست 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياراعي نفسي*

ياراعي نفسي

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*يارب أشكرك*

يارب أشكرك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياللى امامك حياتى*

ياللى امامك حياتى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *شكراااااا لتعبك اخى ايجيبت كريست
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



Thank you my dear sister. May God be with you and bless all your life.


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا*

ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياللي بطول الرحلة معين*

ياللي بطول الرحلة معين

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياللي حبيتني*

ياللي حبيتني

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2009)

*ياللى سلام النفس في قربك*

ياللى سلام النفس في قربك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 يناير 2009)

*ياللي طواك العالم*

ياللي طواك العالم

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 يناير 2009)

*ياللى عشانى*

ياللى عشانى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 يناير 2009)

*ياللى فديت حياتنا*

ياللى فديت حياتنا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يتهلل قلبى بك*

يتهلل قلبى بك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع اسمه عجيب*

يسوع اسمه عجيب

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع أنت تعلم أن*

يسوع أنت تعلم أن

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع بيدور عليّ*

يسوع بيدور عليّ

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع ربى مليك قلبى*

يسوع ربى مليك قلبى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع سباني بحبه*

يسوع سباني بحبه

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يـســوع سـر أمـامـى*

يـســوع سـر أمـامـى

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع قالى انا حارسك*

يسوع قالى انا حارسك

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يسوع يمشى بين الجموع*

يسوع يمشى بين الجموع

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يطيب لى فى ذى الحياة*

يطيب لى فى ذى الحياة

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يلا بينا*

يلا بينا

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*يمكن أكون غلطت امبارح*

يمكن أكون غلطت امبارح

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2009)

*ينبغي أن تزيد*

ينبغي أن تزيد

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2009)

*ابانا الذي في السما*

ابانا الذي في السما

كلمات الترنيمة مباشرة
 كلمات الترنيمة PDF
PowerPoint للأجتماعات
Audio(ابانا الذي في السما-ما ابهاك-شمعه.mp3)
​


----------



## jesus_rere (12 فبراير 2009)

انا عايزة احط ترانيم جميله اوى بتاعت اسرة الكورال فى كنيستى بس مش عارفة احطهم ازاى؟؟ 
ممكن حد
يقولى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## egyptchristian (13 فبراير 2009)

jesus_rere قال:


> انا عايزة احط ترانيم جميله اوى بتاعت اسرة الكورال فى كنيستى بس مش عارفة احطهم ازاى؟؟
> ممكن حد
> يقولى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



شكراً jesus_rere على اهتمامك وحبك للخدمة. يمكنك رفع الترانيم على موقع رفع كـ www.4shared.com ثم تضعي كل ترنيمة في رد منفصل داخل هذا الموضوع. وسوف اضع لنكات لها في الفهرس الموجود في بداية الموضوع لسهولة الوصول لها.


----------



## rooobrozza (17 فبراير 2009)

اعتقد ان فكرة فهرس الترانيم فكرة كويسة ربنا معاكم دى اول مرة ازور الفهرس واتمنى اشوفه احسن واحسن               ربنا معاكم


----------



## egyptchristian (18 فبراير 2009)

rooobrozza قال:


> اعتقد ان فكرة فهرس الترانيم فكرة كويسة ربنا معاكم دى اول مرة ازور الفهرس واتمنى اشوفه احسن واحسن               ربنا معاكم



أشكرك rooobrozza على كلماتك المشجعة. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## مايكل عزمي (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على تعب المحبه


----------



## yostoss_21 (5 أبريل 2009)

سلام نعمة لجميع ربنا يعوض تعبكو ممكن ياجماعة شريط اسمة نغمات البابا لبولس ملاك بجد انا نفسى اسمعة اوى من فضلكو


----------



## فادى سامى (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shehatayoub (5 مايو 2009)

عاىز ترنيمةكنيستى


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## anglicgirls (1 يوليو 2009)

*عاوزة أول و أقدم  فيلم أتعمل للمسيح​*


----------



## anglicgirls (1 يوليو 2009)

*عاوزة ترنيمة كيف أنسى​*


----------



## mrmrmr1 (18 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة لو سمحتم يا جماعة كنت عايزة شريط كتب الالم


----------



## beerroo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## tina mmm (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عارفة قد اية انتوا تعبتوا فى الحكاية دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
mercieeeeeeeeeeeeee kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## mina_patesya (13 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااائع الفهرس دة بس انا كنت طلبت ترنيمة (اذا تكلمت عنك يا مركبة شاروبيمية) للعدرا مريم
وياريت برضو لو مش هتقل عليكوا ترنيمة (بعمدانك قوية)
فرجاء محبة ارجو الرد سريعا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## folajesus (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## sad man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد فكره جامده جدا وترانيم رائعه جدا جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bant el mase7 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل رائع جدا جدا  الرب يباركك


----------



## fo2sh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: بمراحم الرب اغنى*

thnksssssssss


----------



## fo2sh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thnkssssssss


----------



## fo2sh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thnksssssssss


----------



## marioomaa (28 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxx


----------



## danielgad (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: فهرس الترانيم: مطلوب الاصل الانجليزي*

ان فاض من قلبي نبع السلام
 هل اجد من يدلني علي الاصل الانجليزي لهذه الترنيمة 
 جزيل شكري.
 دانيال


----------

